# Hopper - S221/Joey S271 Software Experiences/Bugs



## P Smith

Start spooling only S2.21 for H2k last night:
one range plus three DVRs (for control ?):
119W tp19 PID=08E2h
DownloadID: 3DNA 
Upgrading FW :
S221 :'S100'-'S220'
S221 :'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]''S100'-'S221'
New FW: 'S221'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: 
'1...' & 'NA[CF].':
*R1881149258-R1881229052 *
R1881264018-R1881264018 
R1881255745-R1881255745 
R1881255520-R1881255520

Doesn't looks like customer J is updating - IMO, we will see bug reports from the unbalanced spool soon: new H2k with old J's FW incompatibility...

Also, two other separate spools cover only new factory H2k/J with S2.21/S2.71.


----------



## dunkonu23

Got it.

S221/271 8/9/2012 2:47AM

Scott


----------



## P Smith

Scott, what version on J now ?


----------



## frodob9

I have 221 on both of my Hoppers and 271 on both Joeys.


----------



## P Smith

frodob9 said:


> I have 221 on both of my Hoppers and 271 on both Joeys.


What date of the FW update on Js ?
Does your H2k fit in that SN ranges from first post here ?


----------



## 3HaloODST

Got S221 on one of the Hoppers. Still S217 on the other two. So far the only thing I have noticed is that it may have fixed my MRV issues! *crosses fingers*

Joeys are still S268.


----------



## dunkonu23

P Smith said:


> Scott, what version on J now ?


271, sir. Does anyone know features/differences/bug fixes.... I guess... release notes?  This is what I find very funny. We get these updates, and Joe user who doesn't check forums doesn't know. They don't know what new features they get until the screen saver comes up. I don't know how Dish is going to fix this, but I'll be willing to bet there are thousands of folks out there who don't even know they can share content between Hoppers, now. It's something Dish need to address in some way.

Oh, and the OTA antenna?  LOL... 

Scott


----------



## oldengineer

Got 221/271 on all 4 boxes this AM. The only glitch I see is that the picture for last nights Big Brother in the PTAT folder is missing.


----------



## P Smith

New range last night 129W tp21:
PID=08E3h
DownloadID: 3GNA
Upgrading FW
S221 :'S100'-'S220'
S221 :'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]''S100'-'S221'
New FW: 'S221'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: 
'1...' & 'NA[CF].': R1881*149258*-R1881*295355*


----------



## P Smith

Found the S2.71 - it's spooling, but only for H2k with S2.21


----------



## RASCAL01

3HaloODST said:


> Got S221 on one of the Hoppers. Still S217 on the other two. So far the only thing I have noticed is that it may have fixed my MRV issues! *crosses fingers*
> 
> Joeys are still S268.


Update is to fix MRV issue.


----------



## treecastle

I was updated last night  but haven't noticed anything different yet.


----------



## P Smith

3HaloODST said:


> Got S221 on one of the Hoppers. Still S217 on the other two. So far the only thing I have noticed is that it may have fixed my MRV issues! *crosses fingers*
> 
> Joeys are still S268.


They will take S2.71 after got S2.21


----------



## 3HaloODST

P Smith said:


> They will take S2.71 after got S2.21


One of the two Joeys is linked to the S221 Hopper, however the S221 hopper said that the available Joey software was S268. Don't know if that's changed, not at the house at the moment. We'll see later tonight  .


----------



## P Smith

3HaloODST said:


> One of the two Joeys is linked to the S221 Hopper, however the S221 hopper said that the available Joey software was S268. Don't know if that's changed, not at the house at the moment. We'll see later tonight  .


Perhaps the H is busy to download S2.71 ?

Give him free time for that, reboot it.


----------



## 3HaloODST

221 Hopper shows S271 available now. The linked Joey is still at S268 though. Other Hoppers are still at S217, other Joey still S268. Oddly enough just having one of the Hoppers on 221 seems to have solved my MRV issues after the nightly reboots. Now all devices show up as they should, without the requirement of an additional RBR on affected devices.


----------



## bardobeing

I seem to be getting intermittent but persistent audio drop outs on my recordings. Very annoying!


----------



## P Smith

New update last night:
all S2.21 getting new Apps: AX063_signed.tgz and new FW for J: Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1DZA.tar.gz


----------



## James Long

Press the Blue Button ...


----------



## P Smith

James Long said:


> Press the Blue Button ...


Still running S2.17 here  Just tell us without teasing ...


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Still running S2.17 here  Just tell us without teasing ...


Per your own post, the same APP files were targeted at S217.


----------



## P Smith

Pressed before posted - nothing ! Checked Apps - same 15 tiles. Can you tell ?

EDIT:
Found it after experimenting ... The H2k responding to the blue button very sloooow - the menu came after half minute of waiting. And yes, RedZone giving only a note to subscribe, nothing else what is expected.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Pressed before posted - nothing ! Checked Apps - same 15 tiles. Can you tell ?


On the Blue Button I'm seeing a Red Zone choice and text saying to check back for the DISH Game Finder App.
Perhaps it is subscription based?


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps. No such tile here.


----------



## bigdog9586

James Long said:


> On the Blue Button I'm seeing a Red Zone choice and text saying to check back for the DISH Game Finder App.
> Perhaps it is subscription based?


I have that icon along with the Olympic icon.


----------



## broeddog

This is being discussed in the satellite guys forum.


----------



## P Smith

broeddog said:


> This is being discussed in the satellite guys forum.


Please, restrain from such own posts here. It giving nothing valuable here.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

broeddog said:


> This is being discussed in the satellite guys forum.


That's nice... but as this is the DBSTalk forum, it is not very helpful to know that there may or may not be additional information elsewhere.


----------



## 3HaloODST

Dang it, my Joey that's linked to the S221 Hopper won't update to S271...  I noticed that it hiccups a lot since the Hopper it's linked to got S221. They will probably go away if the Joey ever updates to S271...

Other Hoppers are still on S217. Can't wait for them to update...


----------



## oldengineer

3HaloODST said:


> Dang it, my Joey that's linked to the S221 Hopper won't update to S271...  I noticed that it hiccups a lot since the Hopper it's linked to got S221. They will probably go away if the Joey ever updates to S271...
> 
> Other Hoppers are still on S217. Can't wait for them to update...


This happened to my Joeys after a Hopper update. I went thru the Joey reset sequence that was posted in March when Joeys had problems. I think it was

Unplug the joey from power.
Unplug cable from joey.
Plug joey into power.
When it boots, put in standby (hit power button).
Unplug from power.
Connect coax cable.
Plug into power.
Wait for it to boot back up, it should boot back into standby mode.
Unplug from power.
Plug into power.

This updated my Joys. Maybe it'll work for you.


----------



## bigdog9586

Does anyone know if the bug that tells what the recorded show says it is has been fixed? Highlight a recorded show and it says one thing which is the true show but once playing it and you hit info and it says another thing.


----------



## broeddog

I come to many forums to get as much information as I can about the hopper system I have. I didn't mean to offend anybody by mentioning a different site but if my input wasn't helpful neither was the two of yours, get over yourself. I have found that it is better have access to as much information as possible and being able to choose what is applicable to my needs, instead of having others make that decision for me.


----------



## 356B

broeddog said:


> I come to many forums to get as much information as I can about the hopper system I have. I didn't mean to offend anybody by mentioning a different site but if my input wasn't helpful neither was the two of yours, get over yourself. I have found that it is better have access to as much information as possible and being able to choose what is applicable to my needs, instead of having others make that decision for me.


No offense to me...in fact I have been a slap down victim for daring to mention the "other place". "When in Rome"...I suppose....If you care about that type of thing.....:lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

broeddog said:


> I come to many forums to get as much information as I can about the hopper system I have. I didn't mean to offend anybody by mentioning a different site but if my input wasn't helpful neither was the two of yours, get over yourself. I have found that it is better have access to as much information as possible and being able to choose what is applicable to my needs, instead of having others make that decision for me.


I think you missed the point. There is nothing wrong with mentioning ANY site that has valuable information... but you aren't contributing to the discussion in a meaningful way just to say "Web site WWW is talking about this."

You could just as well have said:

"Dish Web site has info about this"
"Joe's Web site is talking about this"
"I read a book about this"

The point being... IF you were elsewhere and found useful information about a topic... you should post something about that information here and then mention the site where you found the info.

Ex:

I was on satguys and someone there said to configure the xxx with the yyy and that worked... Here is where I read that [LINK].

See the difference?

Post meaningful information, add to the conversation, and link to any site you want... but just post that some other site is talking about something doesn't really help anyone.

Now... let's get back to the topic of Hopper/Joey firmware.


----------



## broeddog

I'm sure you could have given me the exact same feedback in your first response minus the sarcasm and I would have taken it differently. Respect goes a long way when your trying to teach somebody how to do something the correct way, sarcasm not so much. I will make a concerted effort to give more information in the future or I will keep my thoughts to myself.


----------



## 3HaloODST

356B said:


> No offense to me...in fact I have been a slap down victim for daring to mention the "other place". "When in Rome"...I suppose....If you care about that type of thing.....:lol:


I've also had this occur twice, apparently there's some sort of rivalry that went on before I even came to the scene but I never had this issue anywhere else so I'm not sure what the problem is.



oldengineer said:


> This happened to my Joeys after a Hopper update. I went thru the Joey reset sequence that was posted in March when Joeys had problems. I think it was
> 
> Unplug the joey from power.
> Unplug cable from joey.
> Plug joey into power.
> When it boots, put in standby (hit power button).
> Unplug from power.
> Connect coax cable.
> Plug into power.
> Wait for it to boot back up, it should boot back into standby mode.
> Unplug from power.
> Plug into power.
> 
> This updated my Joys. Maybe it'll work for you.


Did it update your Joeys immediately? If so, didn't work for me  . Hopefully it'll update after the nightly reboot.


----------



## oldengineer

3HaloODST said:


> Did it update your Joeys immediately? If so, didn't work for me  . Hopefully it'll update after the nightly reboot.


It did. Hopefully yours will update overnight.


----------



## oldengineer

I'm still missing kangaroos on some PTAT network series shows which should have them. CC also disappears at times, especially after 30 sec skip.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

oldengineer said:


> I'm still missing kangaroos on some PTAT network series shows which should have them. CC also disappears at times, especially after 30 sec skip.


Which ones? And did you have any signal outages at the time?

Besides some shows being excluded... if there are any signal outages I believe that also breaks the Kanagaroo for that episode.


----------



## 3HaloODST

oldengineer said:


> It did. Hopefully yours will update overnight.


Nope  . What the heck Dish!!!


----------



## P Smith

Are your H/J devices busy during night's windows of FW spools ?


----------



## 3HaloODST

P Smith said:


> Are your H/J devices are busy during night's windows of FW spools ?


Naw... Sometimes the H is on and it will ask to update and I always let it, but the J is always off during the 1am hours... I suspect it has to do with the R18 #'s... I initially had 2H/2J installed, their R18 #'s are higher than the 3rd Hopper that I self-installed. So I suppose that's why they're still on S217 and it's on S221. The J's were installed at the same time of the S217 H's so I suspect that it's just not time for them to get the update just yet. Still annoying as the S268 J hiccups with the S221 H and also when the S221 H is recording the S268 J can't tell that it's recording unless I press RED button.

What's the holdup Dish?


----------



## P Smith

If you could remap these J to H with S2.21 ...


----------



## oldengineer

Stewart Vernon said:


> Which ones? And did you have any signal outages at the time?
> 
> Besides some shows being excluded... if there are any signal outages I believe that also breaks the Kanagaroo for that episode.


No outages. I deleted what I don't watch already, but The Simpsons is one show which didn't get the kangaroo last night. The 2 episodes from the week before did get 'rood.


----------



## James Long

oldengineer said:


> No outages. I deleted what I don't watch already, but The Simpsons is one show which didn't get the kangaroo last night. The 2 episodes from the week before did get 'rood.


My recording from last night (episode 541 The Spy Who Learned Me) has the kanagroo. I wonder if DISH is having problems matching the skips with your local affiliate?


----------



## 3HaloODST

P Smith said:


> If you could remap these J to H with S2.21 ...


Yeah one of the Js is linked to the S221 H at all times. No update on it (still S268.) The other J is always linked to another H, which has S217.

The S221 H says available J software is S271, yet the S268 J linked to it won't update (3rd night in a row.)


----------



## P Smith

I would delete the J's downloaded image from H's drive [with S2.21], to force new download...


----------



## 3HaloODST

P Smith said:


> I would delete the J's downloaded image from H's drive [with S2.21], to force new download...


I have no idea how to do that without opening up the H. Don't plan on doing that anytime soon either... I guess all I can do about it at the moment is sit on my hands...


----------



## P Smith

If you have long SATA cable and will not move out the drive (void label slapped to the drive and its holder), then doing hot-swap the internal SATA cable to your cable and booting Linux, you'll see all files and do at your please ...


----------



## 3HaloODST

Yeah don't plan on doing that anytime soon. Too lazy  .


----------



## 3HaloODST

Sometimes laziness pays off... All H's are on S221 and all Js are on S271 now  . No more hiccups, MRV so far so good! Will mess with it more when I get a chance.


----------



## P Smith

Last night spooling of S2.21 expanded for all SN XiP813 [H2k] with conditions below:
PID=08E0h 08/13/12 23:27:10
DownloadID:3KNA
Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
S221:'S040'-'S220'
S221:'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]'&'S040'-'S221'
New FW:'S221'&'S221'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...'&'NA[CF].': R0000000001-R2147483647


----------



## jerry downing

3HaloODST said:


> Sometimes laziness pays off... All H's are on S221 and all Js are on S271 now  . No more hiccups, MRV so far so good! Will mess with it more when I get a chance.


What is MRV?


----------



## 3HaloODST

jerry downing said:


> What is MRV?


Multi-Room Viewing (ability to see/view recordings from another receiver in another room  .)


----------



## P Smith

3HaloODST said:


> Multi-Room Viewing (ability to see/view recordings from another receiver in another room  .)


The acronym is well known in DTV forums, seems to me it slowly coming to dish...


----------



## 3HaloODST

P Smith said:


> The acronym is well known in DTV forums, seems to me it slowly coming to dish...


Yeah even though technically the dual tuner DVRs were capable of MRV, just SD on TV2  .


----------



## James Long

Although DISH pioneered multi-room viewing with the inclusion of a "Home Distribution" output on their receivers (going back to at least 2006's 622) the term "MRV" has been used more on the other side of the fence.

The term is just beginning to make inroads on the DISH side of the fence.


----------



## P Smith

I wouldn't bring that model here, in context of the MRV features...

For honest point I would compare HR34 and H2k, but it would lead in favor of HR34.


----------



## dtvgone

selecting BB or on demand would initially fail on my 2 joeys after these hopper/joey SW upgrades, returning to prior active channel display, but normal function on the hopper. resolved by hard resets on each joey. now the hopper has done the same twice, cleared by soft resets, didn't check the joeys these times. don't recall having this problem with prior SW upgrades on either the hopper or joeys


----------



## RoboDad

Looks like PTAT on my Hopper is seriously screwed up since getting 221. It is not automatically saving ANY new recordings, and it also appears to be arbitrarily deleting some saved ones when the 8 day window expires.

I had two episodes of Grimm saved, and went to watch the season premiere today, but found it gone. It was recorded nine days ago. So then I got curious, and went to the timer schedule to see what it was going to do for the next episode. It showed the episode as skipped, even though it is clearly a new episode. Then I checked several other summer shows I have set up to save new eps from PTAT, and ALL of them are showing up as skipped. Prior to 221, they showed up correctly on the schedule, and of course, the were actually saved.

I am not a happy camper right now.

Just a quick update - I confirmed that it is definitely PTAT that is the problem. If I disable PTAT, and then check the timer schedule, the recordings show up correctly. Re-enable it, and they show up as skipped. Oh, and I have two Hoppers, and both do the same thing (although I don't normally have PTAT enabled on the second Hopper).


----------



## Stewart Vernon

RoboDad said:


> Just a quick update - I confirmed that it is definitely PTAT that is the problem. If I disable PTAT, and then check the timer schedule, the recordings show up correctly. Re-enable it, and they show up as skipped. Oh, and I have two Hoppers, and both do the same thing (although I don't normally have PTAT enabled on the second Hopper).


Sorry if this seems like a dumb question... but isn't this how PTAT is supposed to work?

If you enable PTAT, then timers set for PrimeTime LiLs should be skipped UNLESS you specifically mark that you want to save them... IF you had done this before, maybe the glitch is that S221 undid your setting to override PTAT on the timers?

Also, out of curiosity... I've seen some screens that look like IF you have some things recorded via PTAT that there is a "Save" and a "Save series" option... is it possible that IF you let PTAT record a show, like Grimm, then on that recording choose "Save series" instead of setting a timer that it will do what you wanted it to do?

On a semi-related note... NBC sometimes has their shows in the On Demand section, and usually free when they are... so you might want to check there for the episode that you missed that was already deleted.


----------



## n0qcu

Stewart Vernon said:


> Sorry if this seems like a dumb question... but isn't this how PTAT is supposed to work?
> 
> If you enable PTAT, then timers set for PrimeTime LiLs should be skipped UNLESS you specifically mark that you want to save them... IF you had done this before, maybe the glitch is that S221 undid your setting to override PTAT on the timers?
> 
> Also, out of curiosity... I've seen some screens that look like IF you have some things recorded via PTAT that there is a "Save" and a "Save series" option...* is it possible that IF you let PTAT record a show, like Grimm, then on that recording choose "Save series" instead of setting a timer that it will do what you wanted it to do?*
> 
> On a semi-related note... NBC sometimes has their shows in the On Demand section, and usually free when they are... so you might want to check there for the episode that you missed that was already deleted.


What "save series" does is create a normal timer for "new and reruns"
Timers for PTAT shows you want to save will show skipped (probably because they won't use a separate tuner) but they will be in both your recordings folder and the PTAT folder.


----------



## RoboDad

n0qcu said:


> What "save series" does is create a normal timer for "new and reruns"
> Timers for PTAT shows you want to save will show skipped (probably because they won't use a separate tuner) but they will be in both your recordings folder and the PTAT folder.


But they aren't showing up in my recordings. And pre-221 they didn't show as skipped in the timer schedule, at least on my Hopper.

And "save series" gives you the option (just as any normal timer) to save "new only" or "new and reruns".


----------



## n0qcu

RoboDad said:


> And "save series" gives you the option (just as any normal timer) to save "new only" or "new and reruns".


No,* it does NOT*, you have to go to your timers and edit if you want to change from new & reruns to only new.


----------



## RoboDad

n0qcu said:


> No,* it does NOT*, you have to go to your timers and edit if you want to change from new & reruns to only new.


I think we're talking about different methods of setting up the timer. You are probably talking about saving the series from the PTAT folder. I was talking about saving it from the guide. Both methods create a timer, but using the guide gives you the same options as any other timer.

But, this is a side issue. The real problem is that PTAT recording, NEW recordings, which should be added to the My Recordings folder, are not getting added. They are still in the PTAT folder, and I can manually save them, but that is an unacceptable workaround.


----------



## n-spring

RoboDad said:


> But, this is a side issue. The real problem is that PTAT recording, NEW recordings, which should be added to the My Recordings folder, are not getting added. They are still in the PTAT folder, and I can manually save them, but that is an unacceptable workaround.


Do they automatically move to the My Recordings folder after 8 days?


----------



## P Smith

n-spring said:


> Do they automatically move to the My Recordings folder after 8 days?


They (by DVR's FW rules) do automatically purge PTA recordings after 8 days.


----------



## James Long

n-spring said:


> Do they automatically move to the My Recordings folder after 8 days?


IF there is an individual timer set up for a PTAT show:
The event will show up as "skipped" in the Daily Schedule (Skipped: PrimeTime Anytime Event)
The event will record as part of PTAT ... and show up in both the My Recordings and PrimeTime Anytime folders.
After the "8 days" (which can be set for as little as two days in Settings) the event will be removed from the PrimeTime Anytime folder - but will remain in the My Recordings folder until deleted.

Deletion from My Recordings could come from exceeding the number of "kept" programs or manual deletion. Or it could come from having a full hard drive (doubtful on a newer machine, but some may fill their drives).

If a program is skipped for any other reason than "PrimeTime Anytime Event" (for example, "Not a New Episode") it will not be saved in the My Recordings folder.


----------



## RoboDad

Again, I don't know how many times I am going to have to repeat this.

Recordings ARE NOT showing up in the My Recordings folder. They ARE showing in the PTAT folder, and I can manually save them. But if I don't manually save them, at the end of the 8 day window they are gone, and I have no way to see them.


----------



## James Long

Look in your Daily Schedule. Is the show listed there? (Unhide skipped if you have skipped shows hidden.)

Is the show shown as skipped? If so, what is the reason shown for skipping the show?

If the show is not shown in the Daily Schedule, do you have a timer set for the right channel?


----------



## RoboDad

Yes, I've already checked all of the things you suggested. The timers were set, and they did show up in the schedule as Skipped: PTAT event.

I'm beginning to think that something just got confused when my Hopper upgraded to 221. I have just tried doing "reset" of all of the PTAT/timer settings. I turned off PTAT, deleted my timers, turned PTAT back on, and recreated the timers. I'll keep an eye on things this week to see if things behave any differently.

[Update]

I've been monitoring my PTAT timers since my "reset", and it looks like everything is working again. At least, the three shows that should have been saved to My Programs this week were all correctly saved. Still not sure exactly what caused the problem, but it appears to be gone now.


----------



## zane77

H221 J271 Two of my Joeys intermittantly black out for about 3 to 30 seconds, anyone else having an issue? MoCA shows all 4 green bars. I am running two hoppers and 3 Joeys and this is happening on Joeys attached to two different Hoppers


----------



## randob

I recently switched from 722 to Hopper and had backed up most DVR content to an external hard disk. Now that the recordings are restored to Hopper, some of the shows with multiple episodes won't play. I can get More Info on the recording but then hit Watch and get nothing but a black screen. I then hit the DVR button and go back into the same More Info and instead of info get the red error message, "A problem was encountered when opening the files for this DVR event. Please note the Error Code: 04." So Hopper is busily corrupting the files. Anyone have a workaround for this?


----------



## P Smith

Workaround would be make backup DishArc first (as it was mentioned here many times) and after restore it try again.


----------



## randob

Today my Daily Schedule is full of No Info Available instead of the program names, except for Primetime Anytime. This is causing wrong recording end times, reruns to be recorded instead of skipped, and lots of conflicts. Reset didn't cure it. Anyone else see this?


----------



## bigdog9586

It won't be fixed till tomorrow after nightly updates. It's just one of the many Dish bugs.


----------



## 3HaloODST

Just received S222 on one of the Hoppers. Others are still at S221. Available Joey software is still S271. Haven't looked at anything yet but we shall see what it's made of!


----------



## oldengineer

I got S222 on both Hoppers this AM. The guide was on my custom favs list when I turned the box on - I wonder if they changed that? I also noticed that all eligible PTAT shows have red kangaroos, maybe they fixed that. Otherwise I don't see anything glaringly different.


----------



## 356B

oldengineer said:


> I got S222 on both Hoppers this AM. The guide was on my custom favs list when I turned the box on - I wonder if they changed that? I also noticed that all eligible PTAT shows have red kangaroos, maybe they fixed that. Otherwise I don't see anything glaringly different.


I still have 221 and my HD FAVS were in place yesterday and this morning...?


----------



## P Smith

356B said:


> I still have *121* and my HD FAVS were in place yesterday and this morning...?


What about real SW version ? Is it S212 ? Or what ?


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> What about real SW version ? Is it S212 ? Or what ?


221......:lol:


----------



## P Smith

OMG !

Is it hard to type full name as you see on TV screen ? *S221*.


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> OMG !
> 
> Is it hard to type full name as you see on TV screen ? *S221*.


huh.......? :lol: lighten up.....


----------



## 3HaloODST

lol :hurah: !


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Moderator note... If you are talking about a different firmware than the one in the topic of the thread, then you are off-topic.

If you are talking about each other's typos and making more typos in so doing, then you are also off-topic.

Please stay on topic.

Thanks!_


----------

